# What's this?? look plz



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

this is cool, i read that it is used to see which pigeon who it belongs to, but i don't know what this is all about!! *can you guys tell me??*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is a Thief Pouter. Check out http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=226567&postcount=7. Elsewhere in that thread, there are some gorgeous photos of this breed.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

TerriB said:


> That is a Thief Pouter. Check out http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=226567&postcount=7. Elsewhere in that thread, there are some gorgeous photos of this breed.


are they naturally like that or are they dyed?? cause it looks so perfect!! they're so colorful too. i want some! haha!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They're dyed like that so they can recognize who is who better.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

pigeonkeeper said:


> this is cool, i read that it is used to see which pigeon who it belongs to, but i don't know what this is all about!! *can you guys tell me??*



wow,this is part of a spanish festival where female pigeon is released and males compete for her affection,they are all dyed to owners unique colour scheme,im sorry i cannot remember what the event is called,but they lok so impressive!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

i know this is so cool! so do they compete for a female or something??


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Sunglasses special!*

Eek, that's just too garish!
Let me see if I've got this right: Spanish studs release their stud pigeons, died in bright colours so the owners can tell more easily which one was quickest at getting a leg over... Meanwhile the poor birds parade around looking like ageing Flamenco dancers...  It's a wonder the hen doesn't throw up!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, now I've seen everything...

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Remember that if you try this with your birds, there are special dyes to use, and obviously you can't just use any old paint or dye. I believe some people use food coloring for lighter colors. Just be very careful if you do try this at home, so you don't harm your pigeons in some way accidentally.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I actually tried it on one of my pakistani high flyer youngsters. Pure white. I did a bit, blue colour. Really nice. You gotta use a lot of food colouring because it just rolls off. Kinda messy too. I didn't do the whole thing, but it can work. It wasn't very light either


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

tuxedobaby said:


> wow,this is part of a spanish festival where female pigeon is released and males compete for her affection,they are all dyed to owners unique colour scheme,im sorry i cannot remember what the event is called,but they lok so impressive!


i believe this happens around easter,they all want to blend in and have colored easter eggs,..r.r.r.r.r..r.r..james waller


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I've heard of dying pigeons for various reasons before, but don't be so convinced that this one photo is REAL.   It would be very easy to digitally colour and "manipulate" such a photo of pigeons in this manner and if someone knew how.

Just a second opinion about how this might have been achieved and if not genuine. 

See how easy I did it.  :http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=140662&postcount=18


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it is illegal to do that in some states. I seen on Animal Planet where they took birds that were dyed and the guy was arrested for animal cruelity. Leave in natural they are more beautiful the way God created them 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I've heard of dying pigeons for various reasons before, but don't be so convinced that this one photo is REAL.   It would be very easy to digitally colour and "manipulate" such a photo of pigeons in this manner and if someone knew how.
> 
> Just a second opinion about how this might have been achieved and if not genuine.
> 
> See how easy I did it.  :http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=140662&postcount=18


Brad, check out this thread. Terry has movie in the picture link with this man interacting with his painted birds. That picture is real, because this is what these birds are used for.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22771


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are quite real and stunning to look at .. charming and amazing to watch them "work". I missed the demonstration at the Pageant Of Pigeons today but did get a couple of still pictures of the birds for you all to enjoy. I'm still uploading pics, but they should be there soon. I'll post in the Pageant Of Pigeons thread when the photos are up.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks like pigeons that should be at Woodstock. Wasn't that the tye dye phase? 
It looks cool but I would think the pijes would be a target as food or the hawk may just freak out.
I think they look great.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> i read that it is used to see which pigeon who it belongs to, but i don't know what this is all about!! can you guys tell me??





MaryOfExeter said:


> *They're dyed like that so they can recognize who is who better*.


I, personally, find it hard to believe that a fancier can tell who is who when a flock of 'painted' birds are flying together. 

I wonder if the fancier's who paint their birds consider the fact these birds are now even more of a target to the predators that share their 'flight' space, that they so bitterly complain about. 

Cindy


----------

